# 10 day old goat kid scouring...UPDATE - Doing Good :)



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay...We got 3 buck kids last week, from a reputable source, CAE neg, got heat treated colostrum, etc....

Started everyone on whole cows milk...so far so good until this morning...

As I was giving the goats their bottles, I noticed that one little fella has a crusty bum...too late...already had his morning bottle (morning is 11am for the goats).

Currently, they get 12oz at 11, 5, and midnight...I know, we keep odd hours here...anyways...

Took his temp after I had fed everything else, he has a low grade temp of 103.2....

Ran to TSC, picked up "scour ease" because that was all they had on the shelf...here's the question:

*Is that the same as "scour halt" and how do you dose that for goats?*

I also have on hand pedialyte, revitaliyte (the gelling stuff), sulfa dimethox though I am doubtful it is cocci in such a young goat, and some other random stuff like cydectin, ivomec, etc....

Also, should I be concerned about preventatively dosing the other kids at all since they are all together?  I tried to pull him out and into his own playpen...that went over like a fart in church...so I gave up on separation pretty quick...

He is a 10 day old, 9 lb nubian buckling...still quite perky and active...as a matter of fact I thought he was going to drive me NUTS screaming for the other goats that were like 6 inches away from him until they were reunited...

I'm headed out now to finish some stuff in the yard...hoping and praying I get a little clarification before it's time for their next bottle...he's going to be SO MAD that I don't have milk and only have medicine for him...but he's going to have to deal with it


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Dec 26, 2011)

i beileive scour halt is for pigs , but ihave used it  but i was more succesful using pepto bismol , and yogurt, we have no goat vets close so i just do the best at dosing,  if ya get his good bacteria in check with yogurt he should get better . if he was bigger and eating hay you could keep more stemmy hay nearby for added fiber. i personally  think his bellys stressed, something like KENT goat replacer, is what i used mixed by directions on bag . yogurt .. give it a try.good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 26, 2011)

Were you able to slowly change them over to the cow's milk? That really is the best for them. This year we saw a lot of posts with people having major problems with their kids on milk replacer. Not sure on the scour ease but the scour halt for pigs is the one that is usually recommended. I would PM Roll Farm. She will know the answer to your question.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 26, 2011)

They went straight from heat treated colostrum to cows milk - never had any replacer, and have been on the cows milk since the day after they were born with no issues until this point.

IF it helos...the color of the offensive poo is a bright yellow...

I'm just betting they nibbled on some dirty something yesterday while I was cleaning their play pen and DH was "watching" them and he picked up some bacterial something...we have ducks and chicks in the brooder, so it is entirely possible he nibbled some dirty shavings that hit the floor when I cleaned those, OR even more likely I missed a spot washing my hands between things and I transferred the bacteria myself.  I hate to admit it...but I'm not perfect and while I am a clean person, it's possible that was the case as well...I can sanitize but not sterilize myself you know?

Anyways...I just get the feeling as he is the "mouthy" one he nibbled something he shouldn't have...and found a germ...


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

At 10 days old they're too young to be cocci (not really possible prior to 21 days old).

I would definitely suspect either stomach upset or bacterial.

I'll preempt what I say next by saying that I don't bottle feed here.  But I would be adding some yogurt or Probios and some oral neomycin to their bottle.

And I "believe" that yellow poop is normal milk poop for bottle babies but someone will surely correct that if it's wrong.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> At 10 days old they're too young to be cocci (not really possible prior to 21 days old). *Didn't really think that would be it either...but I do have the stuff to treat for it just in case... sometimes stuff is good for more than one thing...*
> 
> I would definitely suspect either stomach upset or bacterial.
> 
> ...


I HAD a bottle of scour halt before we moved this summer...I believe now the people that took over our old place have their own personal bottle of scour halt on a shelf in the kitchen above the stove (lucky them)...and unfailingly TSC was out when I went there today...go figure....


I guess I'm gonna start with some pedialyte and a little of this stuff...."scour ease"...I don't want to ease them...I want to STOP it....but I guess easing it is the best I have at the moment...always with the animal drama on a holiday or a weekend right?  Might as well be a holiday...my vet is closed on Mondays anyways...


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes, sulfa dimethox is an antibiotic so it does serve other purposes...coccidia and pneumonia and some infections.

You definitely want to slow the diarrhea so that it will stop on it's own.  If this is bacterial...and it sounds that way with the low grade temp...then you want the stuff to be able to be pushed out.

Good that the scour ease had the neomycin in it.  I can't help with the dose because I never use scour ease (or halt).  I believe that Roll farms does.  :/

And I wouldn't worry about preventative treatment of the other kids...just watch them and treat if needed.  Although electrolytes for them wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 26, 2011)

Well...mixed the stuff up per directions for a calf...then WAY scaled down the amount I gave...out of 2 qts he got 6oz of that and 6 oz of pedialyte because he was having fits for MORE and is used to a 12 oz bottle...

Keep your fingers crossed, it may not have been 100% right...but I couldn't NOT do something...and while his temp hasn't gone above 103.2 (it was 102.9 right before he ate) I don't want him getting any worse...he's a perky little guy still, though with a full belly he is ready for a nap now 

Come midnight/1 am-ish depending on the status of his backside I guess he will get some revitalyte or more pedialyte...now I guess I watch...yeah I know, I'm a midnight feeder...it's how we roll here 

GOATS!  AHHH!  They delight in adding random challenges to my day!


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Dec 26, 2011)

you have to be very careful not too completly stop him up, it can be worse trying to get him goin again.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2011)

Scourhalt / Scour-ease - I use 1cc per 5# of baby goat, 2x a day (morning and night) - 30 minutes before I feed them (all meds work best on an empty stomach).
I've never had to give it longer than 3 days in a row.

I use the gelling revitalyte stuff until the poop turns back solid.  
1 TBS per 2oz of warm water (or whatever it takes to make it thick/gloopy but still able to be sucked through the nipple).

Probiotics or yogurt to help settle the tummy.

Have you taken the temps of the other kids, just to see what the average is?  Kids tend to run a slightly higher temp than adults.

Good luck!

eta:  Pepto will stop them up.  The above meds won't 'plug up' anything....they'll treat the bacteria, repopulate the rumen w/ good bugs, and offer nutrition and electrolytes without making the scours worse.


----------



## lil'turkeyma (Dec 26, 2011)

Some really good advice here.I have a now 2 and a half week old doe that had the scours really bad.She had been with mom and removed at about 9 days old.I put her on whole milk and gave the scour halt plus some probiotics for goats I got at TSC.I learned about all that here.(thanks again)She now has a firm poo.Not adult pellet poo,more like you would expect a bottle baby to have.She never was really weak,always active and has grew since last week.She does nibble at hay between bottles.I did give her a couple of bottles of gator-aide when she was scouring bad.She is doing great now.I have ordered the dimethox and will be treating her with that at/about 21 days if she is still doing good.It sounds like you're doing everything right.I would just keep a eye on the little guy and if something seems off come back here and if there is something else to try.Good luck.Oh, and if its not too much trouble,we love baby goat pics.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 26, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Scourhalt / Scour-ease - I use 1cc per 5# of baby goat, 2x a day (morning and night) - 30 minutes before I feed them (all meds work best on an empty stomach).
> I've never had to give it longer than 3 days in a row.  *So...i probably OD'd him a little on this scour ease stuff huh?  Can't be too bad I hope...it looked just like milk/formula...so I just WAY thinned down the amount (calves get 2 qts...he got 6oz)
> *
> 
> ...


*One more question...I STOPPED giving milk as soon as I realized what was going on - he had about 8 ounces this morning and was then cutoff....you mention medicating PRIOR to each meal...should I go ahead with milk?  Or wait until the squirts have passed?
*

Thank you everyone   I appreciate all the support..and as for pics...I'll try...but currently I am operating off of a cell phone and it only posts TEENY TINY IDDY BIDDY little pics...so you may need a magnifying glass


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I shoulda said, "I use ONLY the gelling revitalyte stuff until the poop is solid."

So no, no milk until he's not scouring anymore....it really should be ok by morning I would think.  ScourHalt / revitalyte combo hasn't failed me yet.

Something else to keep in mind, if a kid refuses a bottle and you see it gritting it's teeth / acting uncomfortable / looking bloated, give 1 tsp baking soda in just enough water to get it down the kid, and don't feed anything until they've passed the gas / pooped / no longer look and act bloated.

eta, I meant I mix 1 Tbs per 2 oz of water - in as much water as they usually get per feeding - if a kid's usually drinking 12oz of milk, he'd get 12oz of water / 6 T of powder....


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification!  I only gave him 2oz/water and 1tbps/revitalyte yesterday...so he's still a tad squirty this morning I am sure because he didn't get enough of that stuff - though he did have PLENTY of pedialyte and love that's for sure!  Little bugger otherwise appears fine and is bouncing off of the furniture at the moment as my husband cleans out their play pen...I swear I had the same thing this goat did 2 weeks ago and all I wanted to do was lay in bed - and eating was the LAST thing on my mind!  SO he MUST be feeling better than I was when I was sick!

Thank you thank you everyone!  I'll keep ya'll posted...


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Dec 28, 2011)

Well...while you are never really "out of the woods" with goats, he seems to be doing grand!  Just wanted to let ya'll know and say a big HUGE THANK YOU! For all the advice!  Now...tomorrow...I am sure it will be something else that stumps me at some point in the day   But for now...all is well


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2011)




----------

